# Bad deer in N. Georgia?



## kbotta (Sep 6, 2007)

A friend of mine said his cousin was present in rising fawn when they put 4 deer down that were foaming at the mouth. The C.O. kept innards and other vitals and sent them off to some college in Ga. Have nto heard anything else. Blue Tounge? Have nto down any research on the symptoms, but thought y'all might want to know. Any body else ever this? He's afraid they'll come and clean all the deer out from the surrounding area's to contain...
Kev


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 6, 2007)

i live in rising fawn...do u know where about this was??


----------



## kbotta (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe near fox mnt.
 You know Kelly Weathers?


----------



## whitworth (Sep 6, 2007)

*Blue Tongue*

Infected deer may appear healthy for a short time after contracting the disease but eventually show symptoms like fever, swelling of the head and neck, lesions inside the mouth, excessive drooling and lethargy.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 7, 2007)

Could be an outbreak of EHD. Several spots in TN have been hit hard this summer. If that's what it is, it should back off soon as frost hits. It runs in cycles during hot dry weather but all but disappears when cold weather gets here. Usually DNR will not come in and do any mass reduction in the population but will let it run it's course.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Bama get the young buck in your avatar checked QUICK !


----------

